#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [網站] 0.0 好想買呀...

## Katsuya XII

http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~b-dragon/2005natu.html 

想要嗎...很可惜的...我沒辦法買給你喔...(養養眼吧....)

----------


## Wolfy

這是HIRO辦的HOWL系列吧
台灣也有人參加. 參加的可以獲得一本.
沒參加的應該也有獸會買...
如果有聚會的話.可以拜託有的帶出來看阿.

----------

